# Spin a prop



## DKFREE (Sep 1, 2008)

What does spin a prop mean? I assume from reading other posts that the prop will not work after it happens, but what can cause it and what does it do? I have a single engine and it sounds like I probably need to carry a spare.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

There is a big piece of rubber pressed in between the prop and hub and when you spin one you blow out the piece of rubber and have to have it re hubbed at a prop shop.


----------



## DOUBLE "D" & LV (Oct 2, 2007)

Possible causes include hitting something, too big of prop with high engine torque, and the prop not being installed correctly.


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

could also be caused by prop hub cooling, exhaust gasses to hot, engine running to rich, but in any case a spare is always a good ides...:usaflag


----------



## True Blue (Nov 25, 2008)

Would this cause it to not work properly at low speeds, I have a prop that at high speed works fine but at low speed dont seem to work


----------



## DOUBLE "D" & LV (Oct 2, 2007)

What do you mean exactly? How is it notworking correctly?


----------

